
MiniNodes: ARM/Linux hosting on dedicated hardware - api
http://www.mininodes.com
======
axaxs
Very nice. Some comments/questions, in no particular order - 1 - Price. 9.99
isn't breaking the bank, sure, but kimsufi has a better price for a much
better processor and package. 2 - Any plans on 64 bit as it becomes available?
3 - More options for OS/custom OS installation. 4 - Bandwidth charges, port
speed, etc not immediately easy to find. 5 - Would love to see these on backed
storage.

~~~
mininodes
@axaxs

We definitely plan on moving up to 64-bit once lower cost alternatives are
released in to the channel. Right now AMD Opteron A57's run $2,999, so, they
are not very cost effective.

OS choices are more limited in the ARM ecosystem, so we went for the two most
popular choices (available) first: Ubuntu and Fedora.

And, Bandwidth for now is unmetered, and set to 100mbit port speed. Hope that
helps!

~~~
axaxs
Thanks for replying. The Opterons are the dev model, right? I can't see them
selling retail for 3k. That said, it could be interesting for those who want
to get a head start to use something like a shared A57, for the right price.
Anyhow, what about storage? These things aren't running on cards are they?

~~~
mininodes
Correct, the Opteron's are the Developer kit, and are A57's.

Storage on these nodes is handled via loading the OS on to the onboard flash,
and then an add-on SD card for additional data storage if requested. The
concept for miniNodes is based on development and testing of software on ARM
platforms, so, the storage is minimum, sure, but we don't envision these nodes
as data warehouses.

------
mrmondo
Interesting idea but $10/mo is more than twice what I pay for a full dual core
server with 160GB of SSD cached RAID10 and 1GB of ram...

~~~
general_failure
Wow, which vps?

~~~
axaxs
Not directed at me but I will share my findings since I've been looking
recently. Hope it may help.

You can get full dedicated, 100mbps atom boxes for < $10 at kimsufi.

As for vps, I've not found a deal yet that beats wable.com. $8 a month, tons
of ip addresses, multiple deployments(ie can split resources into 3 vps
instead of 1), and they are having some strange promotion where they give you
extra. I have right now, 5 vcores, 6gb ram, and 80gb ssd for $8/mo. It is
openvz, though, if that matters to you.

------
msh
Does not sound very stable or reliable:

With the recent leak of an SDK for the Allwinner A80 ARM processor, it is now
possible to build Linux for the Optimusboard. However, the SDK does not appear
to be a final build, and has quite a few bugs that have to be squashed before
the build will successfully complete.

From: [http://www.mininodes.com/how-to-build-linux-for-the-
allwinne...](http://www.mininodes.com/how-to-build-linux-for-the-
allwinner-a80-optimusboard/)

Hosting on Linux using a leaked sdk , not my sort of thing.

~~~
api
They don't host on that. It's just a how to post.

------
asaddhamani
Wow, this is pretty cool. I've looked at Raspberry Pi hosts before, and almost
all of them require you to ship the hardware to them.

------
mininodes
@msh - We don't host live nodes on that SDK. That is only some documentation
for the community. =)

